# Living in Canada - spousal sponsor out of country?



## AndrewB (Dec 3, 2008)

I thought I understood this until I was reading through the application PDF's earlier today. I am living with my soon-to-be-wife in Canada, working legally on a 2-year LMO work permit. Once we're married next month, we are going to apply for my PR via spousal sponsorship. 

I planned on applying via the out of country route due to the reduced timeline and right of appeal. I understood that I could do that but remain in Canada. 

I have a couple of questions which I hope you can help with.

1. Is it possible to apply 'out of country' (i.e. via Mississauga) and remain in Canada on my work permit? I'm from the UK.
2. We'd like to go on honeymoon when we're married; should I have any problems returning to Canada?

Thank you!
Andrew


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Andrew welcome to the forum,
I am not sure about your first question. But second one as long as your work permit is not due to expire during your honeymoon then you should have no problems getting back in. If I find out anymore I'll let you know.
Congrulations on getting married!! hope everything goes well for the wedding. Do you have lots of relatives coming over?
Louise


----------



## AndrewB (Dec 3, 2008)

louiseg said:


> Hi Andrew welcome to the forum,
> I am not sure about your first question. But second one as long as your work permit is not due to expire during your honeymoon then you should have no problems getting back in. If I find out anymore I'll let you know.
> Congrulations on getting married!! hope everything goes well for the wedding. Do you have lots of relatives coming over?
> Louise


Hi Louise,

Thanks for the welcome and for the quick reply. I was getting fairly stressed out about the idea of being detained at the border (the 'technically not temporary if I get PR' conundrum). 

Just a few of my family are making it out for the wedding, but a whole bunch of friends from Canada (and my financees family of course) are going to be there!

Thanks,
Andrew


----------

